# INFJ Songs



## inmymind (Feb 15, 2016)

Today, I was conversing with a friend about concerts we had been to many years ago, and bands we've liked over the years. This is an old high school friend that I keep up with on Facebook, but whom I never see face to face. In the process, I came across an old Depeche Mode Song I use to love. It was like my mantra, my hope, my prayer, my soul and it would make me cry back in those days. It's called Somebody. 

Today, when I listened to it for the first time in many years (decades?), I understood why it cut so deep all those years ago. All those years ago, I didn't have a vocabulary to describe myself. This song is what my soul cried out for. It moved me to create this thread so others can list their favorite INFJ type songs. Obviously, as I always will say, its not just an INFJ thing. This song probably touches a lot of peoples hearts, but for me personally, it does so profoundly. I will say, it doesn't touch me the same today as it did for so many years before, but it is bringing me back to a better place tonight. 

And no, I don't think I ever found that person so far.

Here is a link for it: https://youtu.be/Ue3SPjsXgdI

Is this the ultimate INFJ song?


----------



## Docta_Phreak (May 9, 2015)

I don't know if it's the "ultimate INFJ song," but it's certainly one of the ultimate INFJ songs. If it's the ultimate INFJ song for you, then that's all you need

I think another great INFJ hit is "the Dope Show" by Marilyn Manson (an INFJ). Very much about the shallowness of people, the fleeting nature of relationships, the "mask" people wear. He was writing it especially about Hollywood & the music industry, but it applies to everything

Thanks for the Depeche Mode mention. Love those guys. I wonder if Martin Gore is an INFJ. A lot of the same themes as I mention above are pretty prevalent in DM's lyrics. Also, I think Martin was the raging alcoholic of the group — classic diminished Se trait

What do you mean you "never found that person so far"?


----------



## inmymind (Feb 15, 2016)

Docta_Phreak said:


> What do you mean you "never found that person so far"?


I never found someone to love like that. I probably never will. I'm getting too old for that kind of idealistic love.


----------



## penhermit (Oct 20, 2016)

I think "The Sound of Silence" by Simon and Garfunkel struck me as an INFJ song for me. In fact, to me lots of old songs are. Maybe it has something to do with how songwriters right songs back then....


----------



## Clark Kent (Mar 29, 2016)

Ever since I got into MBTI, I interpreted Scar as an INFJ. So I think of "Be Prepared" as an INFJ song.

Probably a bit different from the songs that other people have been mentioning.

Also, "The Sound of Silence" ranks in my top three songs.


----------



## Marla_S (Jun 26, 2013)

If we're making a list - top of my head at the moment:
My Body Is A Cage - Arcade Fire
People Help The People - Birdy (prefer her version over the original which is very rare)
Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down
Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
Free Love - Depeche Mode
Precious - Depeche Mode
A Pain That I'm Used To - Depeche Mode
Paranoid - Garbage
Only Happy When It Rains - Garbage
Old And Wise - Alan Parson's Project
Where Fishes Go - Live
Is It Any Wonder? - Keane
The Sound Of Silence - S&G (absolutely!)
Sleeping With Ghosts - Placebo
The Kill - 30 Seconds To Mars
You Owe Me Nothing In Return - Alanis Morissette
Amazing - Seal
Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues
My Kind Of Love - Emeli Sandé
A Place For My Head - Linkin Park
Dancing in The Dark - Bruce Springsteen
Secret Garden - Bruce Springsteen
Pretender - Foo Fighters
Something I Can Never Have - Nine Inch Nails
Frozen - Madonna
Blind - Placebo
The Conversation - Texas
I Know - Placebo
Just Another Name - Lifehouse
Decode - Paramore
Weak As I Am - Skunk Anansie
Secretly - Skunk Anansie
Feel - Robbie Williams
Crystal Ball - Keane
Rain Down On Me - Kane
In The Dark - Tiësto
Where I End And You Begin - Radiohead

But I could go on... Deprends on the mood & state of mind I'm in. The ultimate song for an INFJ is whichever one sooths the soul when needed in my experience.

Sent from my Lenovo A5500-F using Tapatalk


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Docta_Phreak said:


> I wonder if Martin Gore is an INFJ.


Yes.

To the topic:


----------



## INTJikan (Apr 28, 2017)

....
....
Gloomy sundaaaaayyyy!!!
Yaaaayy!!!


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Are you asking for songs liked by INFJ, or INFJ singers and their songs?

I have a list of INFJ singers here (some other typings for INTJ might be wrong, though the ones for INFJ are largely accurate): 
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/139079-songs-ni-dominant-people.html


----------



## Librarian (Jun 14, 2016)

I Feel Everything by Idina Menzel

Sounds like an an INFJ in an unhealthy relationship, Fe being over extended and using Ni for connective symbolism. And, of course, INFJs have the uncanny ability to "feel everything" that another feels.
@inmymind Weird I haven't heard that song before, thanks for sharing. Also has a bit of ISFJ to it, knowing someone in intimate detail being a bit Si.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

I second "Only Happy When It Rains" by Garbage. Also, "The World Is Not Enough" could be included.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm just getting INFJ vibes from it


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

Marla_S said:


> If we're making a list - top of my head at the moment:
> My Body Is A Cage - Arcade Fire
> People Help The People - Birdy (prefer her version over the original which is very rare)
> Kryptonite - 3 Doors Down
> ...


Love "Iris". Love the Foo Fighters (especially "The Pretenders" and "Everlong"). Love Radiohead ("Creep" and "Karma Police") gotta listen to "Where I End And You Begin". Love Linkin Park (Especially "Invisible" and "Numb") I'll start listening to "A Place For My Head".


----------



## Annie S. (Feb 15, 2021)

Let Me Go - NF
Iris - Goo Goo Dolls
Creep - Radiohead
Hate Myself - NF
Runaway Train - Soul Asylum
Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Green Day
It Ends Tonight - All-American Rejects
Anyone - Demi Lovato
Fast Car - Tracy Chapman
Untitled - Simple Plan


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

inmymind said:


> Today, I was conversing with a friend about concerts we had been to many years ago, and bands we've liked over the years. This is an old high school friend that I keep up with on Facebook, but whom I never see face to face. In the process, I came across an old Depeche Mode Song I use to love. It was like my mantra, my hope, my prayer, my soul and it would make me cry back in those days. It's called Somebody.
> 
> Today, when I listened to it for the first time in many years (decades?), I understood why it cut so deep all those years ago. All those years ago, I didn't have a vocabulary to describe myself. This song is what my soul cried out for. It moved me to create this thread so others can list their favorite INFJ type songs. Obviously, as I always will say, its not just an INFJ thing. This song probably touches a lot of peoples hearts, but for me personally, it does so profoundly. I will say, it doesn't touch me the same today as it did for so many years before, but it is bringing me back to a better place tonight.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's up there, I love that song. Depeche Mode are great in general.


If one likes Depeche Mode btw there's a fair chance you'd like Editors too - they're one of my favorite bands.


----------

